# 4L80 install ?



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

what do you need in a stock auto car to install a 4L80 ? or should i use something else ? thanks hoagie


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good thread for that 

HERE


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

thank you sir !


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> Good thread for that
> 
> HERE


 for a dd is it worth it ? or just a performance 65 be good ?


----------

